# Ideal TCR tires? Any clue where to get some?



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I have a friend who just got a complete set, but the tires are rock hard and misshapen. Any Ideas on new footwear?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Afx 4-gear tires should do the trick, or get the new Xtraction 4-Gear tires.


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

Slotcar central has them. I'm pretty sure they make Jel Claws for them as well.


----------



## slotcarwilly200 (Apr 3, 2003)

here is a web pg i order from tom heister . he has tires all kinds . i am pretty sure he is here on hobbytalk as well. Willy 

http://www.xp77.com/hiester/


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

You can always use Orings...


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

Jel claws will work.
there are also some Silicon replacements.

Slotcarcentral(sells foam versions not so good, sells the AFX goodyear front tires) sells them also Slotpartz(mk1,2,3,4), and Franktheracer(mk1,mk2).

Now the tires are different depending on the revision to the chassis. you have Mk1,Mk2(different revisions here), MK3, and MK4

you also have Jam cars that are different.


MK1 and MK2 use hard plastic front tires.
Mk1 and MK2 rear tires are the same. but different from MK3, MK4 tires
MK3 and MK4 rear tires are the same. the fronts are slightly different in the style of rubber tire used but you can use O-rings to replace those.

the jam cars use MK1,MK2 rear tires and used a special rubber front tire. you can't use an o-ring because there is no ridge on the original rim and the O-ring will keep falling off. instead you can use AFX front goodyear tire or reproduction tires. these are Square walled and won't fall off like the O-ring will. Some guys sell these Thick front tires and claim they are Ideal TCR jam car tires or MK3,MK4 tires, DO NOT BUY THEM, they will jam the front tires they are too wide and do not fit the rims.

Tyco TCR is different from IDEAL TCR, which is different from Command control Tyco.

Ideal rear tires are the largest off all slotless cars. the rear rim is very tall for both early and later versions.

want more info check out my site
http://www.tycotcrracing.com


----------

